# Tourist visa



## er.prateek.cs (Oct 4, 2015)

Hi if a spouse came first time to UAE on tourist visa to dubai.any possiblity that we can apply for entry permit while she is in country without exit of tourist visa


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

it is possible yes, with a fees. But sometimes not.
In short, ask nicely, and you may be allowed with a fees.If not, take a flight to Oman with the pink entry permit and come back on the same flight. It is cheaper than the conversion fees, and lots of people do it.


----------



## er.prateek.cs (Oct 4, 2015)

Thanks rsinner.!!!! but my coordinator says we cannot apply entry permit (dependent) visa when a person is in country with a tourist visa.can you please help.conversion is 1 part..thing is i want to get entry permit while applicant is on tourist visa inside country


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

er.prateek.cs said:


> Thanks rsinner.!!!! but my coordinator says we cannot apply entry permit (dependent) visa when a person is in country with a tourist visa.can you please help.conversion is 1 part..thing is i want to get entry permit while applicant is on tourist visa inside country


Well, ask the person to talk to someone again. 
I was in the country on a tourist visa when my employment visa process was started. Same for my wife.

But the rules keep changing from day to day, or from person to person. Maybe its a new thing. Can't really help beyond this.


----------

